# Shostakovich's 7th Symphony



## Aurelian

If there is an orchestral percussionist here:

How did you deal with the relentless snare rhythm during the big march in the first movement of Shostakovich's 7th Symphony?


----------



## hpowders

Yeah. It gets to be a bit much! But it does lead to an incredibly shattering climax!

My favorite performance of this symphony is Leonard Bernstein directing the Chicago Symphony.

This wonderful collaboration indicates to me that Bernstein missed his calling as music director of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

There is a responsiveness and commitment by the musicians that seemed to be lacking from his NY Philharmonic players.


----------



## aussiebushman

The snare drum rhythm to me is one of the main forces driving this wonderful symphony to its climax. I have several recordings of this work and despite its age, the Mravinsky Leningrad performance continues to be my favorite. For interest, I attended a performance at the Sydney Opera House with Svetlanov conducting a visiting Russian orchestra. My daughter was with me and at the end of the work, her only word was "WOW"


----------



## Heck148

Aurelian said:


> If there is an orchestral percussionist here:
> 
> How did you deal with the relentless snare rhythm during the big march in the first movement of Shostakovich's 7th Symphony?


Ravel "Bolero" features a similar use of snare drum...very quiet beginning, long crescendo to full-out climax...


----------



## Heck148

hpowders said:


> My favorite performance of this symphony is Leonard Bernstein directing the Chicago Symphony.
> This wonderful collaboration indicates to me that Bernstein missed his calling as music director of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.....


yes, amazing recording....one of the greatest recordings of ANY symphony...can't imagine what the live concerts were like!!


----------

